# Better to learn on Electric or Acoustic?



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys, just stumbled on these forums looking for some "local" info, I've read ton and there is a lot of info!

I've been an avid music fan for a long time, but I'm very new to actual playing. I used to take a few lessons for piano and classical guitar, when I was younger, but it didn't last long. The only thing I know is a bit of theory and a few chords on the guitar.

Nowadays I find myself into bands like the Beatles, The Who, Bob Dylan, Nirvana, Pearl Jam, Steve Ray Vaughan, Jimi Hendrix, Deep Purple, Eric Clapton, Mark Knopfler, Led Zep, Grateful Dead and a bunch others. So I do have a wide variety of tastes.

Since I am starting from scratch, I only have a classical guitar to practice on. It's a cheap Aria nylon, that sounds great, but goes out of tune within minutes. I'm not even sure, but fixing it up might be more expensive than the guitar itself.

I'm naturally inclined to finger picking, but want to get used to using a pick. My brother plays acoustic, and has a nice stable, but he's lives in the US. I've always thought of learning on acoustic and moving to electric was considered best, but I've never had any success with them. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

nkjanssen said:


> I always suggest starting on whatever will inspire you most to keep playing. It's fine to start on acoustic, but if electric is what you really want to play, I would go straight for that and skip the acoustic.


While starting on acoustic might be better for developing hand and finger strength, which would make the transition to electric easier rather than vice versa, I gotta go with nkj here. If you really want to rock out but have a campfire box, it's not going to really inspire you to play. 

Plus, a lot of things are easier on an electric, like learning barre chords, so you might find the experience more rewarding rather than spending hours cramping up your hand on an acoustic with big, thick strings and a wider fretboard and neck.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Although, some good arguments can be made for starting on an electric, there's a lot to be said for learning on an acoustic guitar. As was mentioned, developing hand strength is key to progressing on to more advanced material. Learning to get the sound from your hands takes patience and practice. The acoustic has no "bells and whistles" to hide behind. What you play, is what you get. Many greats claim to play at home unplugged or on an acoustic, because it forces you to play more accurately. Inspiration is very important, and you don't want to turn playing guitar into a monotonous excercise. There are plenty of great acoustic players to draw inspiration from. I think the guitar is a very visual instrument. The acoustic lends itself to this quite nicely. It has a roomy fretboard, where chord shapes and scales can reveal themselves more easily. Some very popular electrics can be deceptively difficult to play. Take your time and check out as many electrics and acoustics as you can, until you find something reasonably priced and comfortable for you.
Good luck!!

Shawn:smile:


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

i recommend starting on an acoustic because it does develope stregth like has been said already. i'm a shred-metalhead and i learned on acoustic and it really helped me


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm in the "start on what you want to play" camp. I recall when my mom asked the salesman at the store in Barrie "Is it better if he starts on electric or acoustic?"

The guy said that it would make more sense for me to start on whatever I wanted to play long-term, which was electric. *He also said that down the line, I would probably get an acoustic as well.*

I started on electric, and own an acoustic as well. From the sounds of the first post, I am guessing (correct me if i'm wrong!) that the first poster is of the age where he has a steady job, and could probably pick up one of each if he was so inclined, and an amp, for $700 - the cost of a decent electric or acoustic as standalone.

If you want to play electric, get one. Like me, you will most likely pick up an acoustic later.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

i started on an acoustic first. when i got my first electric, i was like wow this is so freakin easy to play on. i definitely recommend getting an acoustic first to develop your finger strengths.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

Budda said:


> From the sounds of the first post, I am guessing (correct me if i'm wrong!) that the first poster is of the age where he has a steady job, and could probably pick up one of each if he was so inclined, and an amp, for $700 - the cost of a decent electric or acoustic as standalone.


Close, I am of age where I *should* have a a steady job, but instead I traded the cash and freedom to go back to school, and I am now a broke student 

I think I forgot to mention this, I do eventually want to learn both. But seeing as I am financially limited, I think the acoustic would be a cheaper route, and with all the extra hardships, hopefully I'll build some character.

Right now I'm searching madly on craigslist and kijiji looking for something cheap. As ebay might get a little pricey, any other places good for cheaper used guitars?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

don't go with the acoustic just because it's cheap. You can get a very useable starter guitar for $150 and a great little amp for $60 

go with what you Want to play - if that's acoustic, that's cool too!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I have to go along with the majority--what do you want to play, what will motivate you.

There are advantages and disadvantages to each.

I started on classical--which helped foster an interest in that type of music, but what I really wanted at that time was to play rock.

I survived.

So if you want to play one and end up with the other--it's not a waste or a tragedy.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Um, just to add a twist to this. I feel that if you are under 12 it is better to be on an acoustic. Less mass to handle, and less string pressure to get used to. Also, when my son was 7 he did not respect that volume setting 10 was LOUD! So, when he went to lessons, it was nylon to start on a wee wee tiny Guitaralelle Yamaha (not too bad, a tenor uke sized guitar. Would be better with a solid top but otherwise a good starter instrument for little folk), then to phosphor-bronze with his Baby Taylor. 

Otherwise, the fundamentals is the fundamentals. If it has strings and can make a sound you can learn on it. Use what makes you the most happy.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I also tend to agree that starting on the instrument that will inspire you is the right choice. I started playing bass, moved to acoustic (and dobro) for many years, quit for a while, and came back to electric.

I currently play electric almost exclusively, however...

If money is tight, steer clear form electric. GAS - Gear Acquisition Syndrome - will soon be making you crazy! Before long you'll want new and better guitars, amps, effects, cables etc.

My 2 cents

Matt


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ideally, both.

Otherwise, all that matters is that whichever guitar it is, it should be in good working order, and the student must actually *PRACTICE*.

That said, beginners are often best served by a lightly strung acoustic. This is so that they aren't saddled with amp/cord/electronic issues, and in my experience, dollar for dollar, you get more acoustic guitar in the cheap guitar price range. Among beginner students, there are far more repair issues with electric guitars than acoustic. Jacks, cords, vibratos, machine heads, and "Hey, my amp don't work no more!" Yeah well, you get what you pay for.

If the student starts with decent gear and looks after it, all that really matters is that they play the damned thing.

One exception: students who wish to concentrate on classical studies are better served by a nylon strung guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## iamthewalrus (Oct 5, 2009)

Lots of great info, thanks a bunch guys!

I went to a guitar store today and played(or tried to) some of the acoustics and fell in love. Martin with my favourite but way outta my price range and skill level. I really liked the Simon and Patricks, and Art and Lutheries. The Yamahas wren't bad either. I like that you have to work harder to avoid muffled strings, as opposed to an electric. Being a fan of Bobby Dylan, and the Beatles, I think I will find some nice simple things to work on.

Looks like I'm in market for a used acoustric


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> If money is tight, steer clear form electric. GAS - Gear Acquisition Syndrome - will soon be making you crazy! Before long you'll want new and better guitars, amps, effects, cables etc.


You mean all that GAS I've felt for acoustics, wasn't real GAS?

:smile:


----------



## djfacile (Jul 31, 2009)

Learning what you enjoy playing is the way to go !


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't think it matters too much whether you start on an electric or acoustic, but I think it is important to start with a fairly clean sound if you start on electric. Too much distortion at first will isolate you from the true effect you have on the strings.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

if I were starting over again I`d get a used electric and a Pandora`s Box or something like that, the thinner neck...and you could put lighter strings on it...would be a little easier to handle and the light strings easier on the finger tips...you`re going to get sore finger tips for a while. I`d plug headphones into the Pandora`s acoustic simulator...good enough to start on...and play scales, modes and work on getting my fingering down...personally I had no need to amplify that stuff and either played unplugged or through headphones. I wouldn`t spend thousands on a guitar, get something preowned maybe or a MIM, just in case guitar playing doesn`t stick you won`t be out tons of money. The web is loaded with sites where you can print out exercises to keep you busy for a while, I had always sung along to the radio and when I started playing I printed out many songs I already knew the words to so it was a matter of learning the chords. 
I have learned everything on my own but do plan on finding a good teacher once I get back home for good...very important I think. But for finger strength and getting to know the fretboard, theres plenty on line for you. Have fun eh.


----------

